
What Is Serverless, and Is It Worth? A Function-as-a-Service Guide [video] - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqk013ioclA
======
soygul
Hello all, original poster here,

I've just published an in-depth analysis of serverless (function-as-a-
service). It goes into benefits and drawbacks of serverless along with a live
example using Firebase Functions. If you want to check it out:

* YouTube (video with narrative + Firebase Functions example deployment): [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqk013ioclA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqk013ioclA)

* Article: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/serverless](https://quanticdev.com/articles/serverless)

* Article source: [https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/se...](https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/serverless.md)

Outline of the video and the article: • Definition of Serverless (FaaS) • Live
Example with Firebase Functions • Benefits of Serverless • Drawbacks of
Serverless • Alternatives • Who Uses Serverless? • My Personal Experience • My
Recommendation • Conclusion

Hope this helps you on your serverless journey. All feedback is welcome.

